# 2001 Success



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

How did everyone do last year? Personally I took 15 roosters. 
Also noticed the areas I hunted, populations were more dense than the previous year. Good sign I hope. Hopefully we have a nice dry warm spring for hatching to go along with the mild winter. If this happens, I predict a population explosion.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Saw a lot of pheasants in very untraditional areas. We didn't persue them much, but took quite a few while scouting.

It looks to be another banner year.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We did very well down in the SW.It was pheasant shooting in Oct.The real pheasant hunting started after deer season.If they don't have a wet July there will be lots of birds.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

The pheasant hunting is going to go up hill from here on boys. The dry cycle is happening. But it is bad for the ducks ;(


----------

